# Tan Handle Square D



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever come across these? I've never seen them before. This is in Howell, NJ, at a customers sons house. I have not been there yet.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow. I've only seen that once before. Definitely a rare item.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What type is that ? QO of another flavor


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw that we have a few of those breakers in our shop, but I have never seen those in the field.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

is that a square d "trilliant" panel, plastic enclosure?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Like I said... I have not been to this property to check it out but I can tell you they would like portable generator wiring. :no: I can't imagine QO makes an interlock for this panel. People usually freak (say NO) when they hear their panel is dated and interlocks are non-existent for their panel. Not only that, but where would even find a double pole 30 for this? 

I guess the tan handle is the prelude to the Cutler Hammer CH line panels. Someone here said that CHCH was created by a former Square D engineer so here's proof of that.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Triliant was short lived. I remember they had a weird angle entry point clamping designed for romex molded into the cut out back box. More popular in late eighties early nineties


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I checked Ebay , you can find those breakers but 0 results on a gen lock out. Thaty is one weird set up, I can see why it diminished so quickly.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Trilliant panel. Not too brilliant. :no::blink:

Nice concept, except it was way overpriced, and most folks were not willing to fork over the extra amount for vanity.

If they had it priced less than the QO stuff, it might have been viable.

They ditched it and then came out with the el-cheap-o HomeLine stuff in the early 1990's.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have only run into that panel once in all the years I've been doing this.

Was going to add a 20 amp 120 v circuit.
I believe at the time it was going to cost around $50 for that breaker.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It's just crazy because not only can I not get an interlock for the fathers Bryant panel, but the son's going to have the same problem. Looks like they'll need an emergency panel set up.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i have installed a few of those back in the day


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Not trying to thread jack, but here's a odd one we ran into last week


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Not trying to thread jack, but here's a odd one we ran into last week


This panel is actually rated at 88 Amps


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

ohiosparky99 said:


> This panel is actually rated at 88 Amps


I can't believe it has 15 A fuses in it! Every fuse panel I see is chock full of 30's:laughing:

And it has those ancient fuses too. Awesome. Got any more pics of it?:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I can't believe it has 15 A fuses in it! Every fuse panel I see is chock full of 30's:laughing:
> 
> And it has those ancient fuses too. Awesome. Got any more pics of it?:thumbsup:


Just these


----------

